# Full image Sublimation Printing tote bags



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

Where can I find a sublimation printer for tote bags? Full image of original art on poly poplin tote? Or a woven tote?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

roxbohana56 said:


> Where can I find a sublimation printer for tote bags? Full image of original art on poly poplin tote? Or a woven tote?


Not sure anyone understands what your asking here.....please try again.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I believe full garment sublimation is usually "cut and sew". You will probably need a pattern and select your own fabric. There are a number of people on the board that do cut and sew garments, though I am not sure about totes. Sublimation only works on 100% Polyester (or close to 100%).


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

What I'm looking for is someone who can print full surface, both sides on a tote bag, poly poplin much like the ones sold on Fine Art America...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's the size?


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> What's the size?


Probably 16" x 16".


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

roxbohana56 said:


> Probably 16" x 16".


I've moved this to referrals so those who can do it can reply directly.

Meantime, I know these guys can do it too:
@skdave and @STPG Press

Also, if you already have a heat press, many of the plastisol transfer makers are now offering sublimation transfers.


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> I've moved this to referrals so those who can do it can reply directly.
> 
> Meantime, I know these guys can do it too:
> @skdave and @STPG Press
> ...


I found a company called Printful and had them do it. Excellent work but cost $17 per tote, 15" x 15". Am looking to get cost down a bit more. It is a print and sew job, full front and back print.


----------



## hmb (Jul 1, 2016)

If you do sublimation shouldn't be a problem to do a tote. We have done them for years.


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

It is sublimation for a cut and sew tote which I don't do. Full tote image front and back. I am looking to outsource this for less than $17 per tote.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you really need cut and sew? Can you get away with an all over print on a completed tote?

Otherwise $17 for a cut and sew of an order as few as 1 ain't bad. 

What would be your minimum order?


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> Do you really need cut and sew? Can you get away with an all over print on a completed tote?
> 
> Otherwise $17 for a cut and sew of an order as few as 1 ain't bad.
> 
> What would be your minimum order?



There's no minimum which is good. The company is Printful.com.
Am looking to do more of these and was looking for a better quote from another company.
Thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

roxbohana56 said:


> There's no minimum which is good. The company is Printful.com.
> Am looking to do more of these and was looking for a better quote from another company.
> Thanks so much for your feedback.


To get that look you clearly need cut and sew and to be honest most cut and sew shops run at or close to 100% of capacity. Fulfillment centers are not cheap but if you are doing one offs it really is your best option and for single qty $17 is not a bad price. If you get 25+ then you have room to start looking for better pricing.


----------



## roxbohana56 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Can you PM a picture of the tote so I can see if I come up with a solution for you?


----------

